# Which water change dechlorinator is best?



## nerdmanpap (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey all,

I was wondering what dechlorinator everyone uses when doing water changes. I bought a bottle of Seachem prime but it does way more than just dechlorinate. It looks like it removes chlorine, chloramine, and ammonia as well as detoxify nitrite and nitrate.

Is this a good product to use when doing water changes? Or should I be looking more for something that will only dechlorinate the water? I used to use the Tetra Aqua Safe stuff but wasn't sure if I should bother going and spending more money on that if the Seachem Prime would be fine

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Prime is one of the more popular ones to use.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Prime. Just got a bottle today for my weekly wc's. I looked at some others in a bigger bottle but the concentrations used made Prime a better buy. I have used it for the last 8 months without any issue. I do have VERY little chlorine in my tap water though. On a strip, it is undetectable. Pretty soft and neutral pH too. I am lucky except for the Cichlids where I have to add to make it harder and raise the pH.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Prime is a great product,


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

i use aquasafe by tetra . dont know if its good or bad,but it does the job ... 

they are all to make tap water safe for fish,and thats what they do, so how can you tell if one is better than another ?

when i was looking to buy it,i was looking at how many litres of water it treats , but thats because i am not rich lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use jungle start right.Easily available,affordable and has always done well with my fish.It removes chlorine,chloramine and heavy metals.And has aloe to soothe wounds if they decide to fight.Added plus when housing and breeding bettas,lol.

But I have read Prime is great.I just have no source local for it,which is strange.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ideally, you will want a water conditioner that removes chlorine and breaks the chloramine bond. Anything above that is gravy, and Prime is great for all the other things you listed.

I use API Tap Water Conditioner because it ONLY takes care of chlorine and chloramine - I don't want my tank's natural cycles to be offset by the addition/removal of any chems like Prime.


----------



## nerdmanpap (Aug 5, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Ideally, you will want a water conditioner that removes chlorine and breaks the chloramine bond. Anything above that is gravy, and Prime is great for all the other things you listed.
> 
> I use API Tap Water Conditioner because it ONLY takes care of chlorine and chloramine - I don't want my tank's natural cycles to be offset by the addition/removal of any chems like Prime.


Thats exactly why I wasn't sure about using prime. I was worried about it upsetting the tank cycle and possibly starving off bacteria seeking ammonia and nitrite


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I use NovAqua to remove chlorine, chloramines, and metals. It says it adds a slime coat, and so far it's worked great.


----------

